# Vacated Lessons and Prayers



## CaboWabo (Nov 6, 2014)

Inside a abandoned Methodist School/Church in Indiana , I will do the sanctuary in a few days 

Main hallway fireplace





Hallway to classrooms 




Classroom




Locker Room


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 6, 2014)

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## CaboWabo (Nov 7, 2014)

Will do Gary


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 7, 2014)

Very nice, great processing.


----------



## CaboWabo (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## vipgraphx (Nov 9, 2014)

I must say that these are fantastic!! The processing goes very well with these!! Excellent work my friend


----------



## CaboWabo (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks to you and your help alone the way vip


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yep, these are good. Out of curiosity How many shots and what kind of exposure times?


----------



## CaboWabo (Nov 9, 2014)

Rick most of the ones are 5 shots and  I would take up to 7 sometimes 9 and time wise as long sec 30 sec for some , I dont know if I am doing the right way tho


----------



## tirediron (Nov 9, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 9, 2014)

CaboWabo said:


> Rick most of the ones are 5 shots and  I would take up to 7 sometimes 9 and time wise as long sec 30 sec for some , I dont know if I am doing the right way tho


HaHa, just read the comments. I thought the times were pretty long. I would, say it's pretty right way....


----------



## vvcarpio (Nov 19, 2014)

Really great subject and topnotch HDR processing. I never thought I'd use "breathtaking" in an abandoned photo.


----------



## CaboWabo (Nov 19, 2014)

These two I made a little darker feel to them , thanks for all the kind words from everyone as well


----------



## vvcarpio (Nov 19, 2014)

Ah I was wondering how they would look with a darker mood. Splendid. Seeing these last images, here is pretty much my reaction just kidding. Very nice.


----------



## CaboWabo (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks vvcarpio just trying different ways now Vipgraphx always seems to get the mood right just trying to get close to his


----------



## Dagwood56 (Nov 20, 2014)

These are great! Well done!


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Nov 23, 2014)

Excellent processing; I really like these.

Pity about the fire extinguisher in the first one, though. I'd have moved that.


----------



## Matt Glick (Dec 12, 2014)

dang these are awesome. Great work!


----------



## CaboWabo (Dec 12, 2014)

One more in this series


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 12, 2014)

It's already been said but I'll say it again..._very_ nice!


----------

